

S is the dead-simple command line ssh profile manager you've always wanted. - grobertson
http://github.com/grobertson/s

======
vertis
It's a really cool idea.

The one downside I guess is that I can't (easily?) use this with things like
rsync, scp & git.

~~~
grobertson
scp & git are definitely in future plans. Still thinking about the best way to
implement various commands which rely on ssh, so any feedback is graciously
appreciated.

